# OK seriously, who should fight Anderson now?



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Whether or not you thought Lombard won, he should not fight Anderson after that loss. Who should it be? Rashad would be the most interesting, but morally speaking he should have to win a fight or two. Bisping says he's promised the next shot if he beats Stann, and I think this is the way to go. I like Bisping and he would probably get crushed, but that's the most interesting match. Silva/Rockhold isn't much of a super fight in my opinion, Weidman is building himself up and is probably one win anyway, and Tim B just seems like he would get so crushed that there's no point in doing the fight. Who would you like to see Silva fight next, realistically?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Weidman deserves it most but i agree with you that the Stann/Bisping winner should get it. Bisping and Stann have been solid for a while now bth only losing to Chael in the last 18 months and both are getting on so now is the time for one of them to get a A shot.

Weidman will undoubtedly have his time and is still young so I think he can take another fight.

Ideally I'd like to see Weidman/Franklin or Weidman/Vitor. Both would either build Weidman as an absolute killer, or get Vitor or Rich back into the Big leagues which = big money for the UFC!


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

GSP - Winner is greatest P4P ever IMO. GSP needs to man up and make the move to MW.

Jon Jones - I cannot imagine that fight being anything other than incredible and beating the Chael fight for ratings. No smacktalk required to hype that fight.

Dan Henderson - IF (and that a huge if) Hendo gets past Jon Jones. Then seeing Anderson move up to Hendo's weight for the rematch for the title would be EPIC.

No bouts with current MW's really interest me anymore. There will always be up and coming contenders but he has cleared out the division as much as anyone can. If Rashad drops to MW I would definitely be excited for that fight however.

I think if none of those fights will happen he should retire. He has nothing left to prove to anyone.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Bisping is a good choice...esp if they do the fight in London it would sell tickets and do decent numbers on PPV.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

I think its time for George St. Pierre to fight Anderson Silva. Anderson Silva is done at his weight. He's beaten everyone and will continue to beat everyone.

GSP vs Anderson Silva is the superfight we've been waiting for.

Sure, when Jon Jones came onto the scene, the first thing he reminded me of was Anderson Silva. I quickly wanted to see the super match btw Anderson Silva and Jon Jones. But then I realized that Jon Jones would probably beat Anderson Silva, and then what? That's no good for the UFC.

Plus, Jon Jones vs Anderson Silva is not gonna happen. Jon Jones is too young for Dana White to let him fight another champion in a different weight class. It would be bad for the UFC, great for the fans, but bad for the UFC. UFC would have everything to lose. Lose a light heavyweight champion, or lose a middleweight champion.

GSP vs Anderson Silva makes sense. They have both dominated their weight classes more than probably any other athlete ever will (more true with Anderson).

The UFC can stand to lose either one. They are both prime, but both are ready to finish their careers fighting.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

There are only two fights I'm interested in. GSP and Jon Jones. At this point everything else feels like "been there, done that".


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If Bisping beats Stann then he should get a title shot, he has been denied for years and is extremely underrated IMO. If Bisping loses then Alan Belcher should fight Chris Weidman for a title shot.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dana said he is committed to putting on fights that the fans want. Anderson wants to fight his clone, I would be interested in seeing that fight.

Lets make it happen.

But seriously I think with Lombard's performance on the weekend we're left with Weidman unless we want to wait to see who wins Bisping vs. Stann.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

give the shot to bisping already


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The winner of Bisping/Stann, regardless of who the winner is. If the winner is injured then Weidman.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> If Bisping beats Stann then he should get a title shot, he has been denied for years and is extremely underrated IMO. If Bisping loses then Alan Belcher should fight Chris Weidman for a title shot.


He hasn't been denied at all. He has never earned a title shot.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Current List of MW fighters
Rich Franklin, Chris Leben, Michael Bisping, Vitor Belfort, Yushin Okami, Brian Stann, Chael Sonnen, Jason Macdonald, Alan Belcher, Alessio Sakara, Mark Munoz, Ed Herman, Patrick Cote, Wanderlei Silva, Tim Boetsch, Rousimar Palhares, CB Dollaway, Luiz Cane, Tom Lawlor, Chris Camozzi, Nick Catone, Chris Weidman, Constantinos Philippou, Tim Credeur, Court McGee, Kyle Noke, Rafael Natal, Jared Hamman, Karlos Vemola, Nick Ring, Brad Tavares, Jake Shields, Francis Carmont, Riki Fukuda, Andrew Craig, Ronny Markes, Cung Le, Clifford Starks, Cezar Ferreira, Thiago Perpetuo, Francisco Trinaldo, Buddy Roberts, Magnus Cedenblad, Michael Kuiper, Hector Lombard, Caio Magalhaes, Daniel Sarafian, Tom Watson.

Fighters who haven't lost their last fight (excluding fighters who haven't fought at MW yet or debuting)

Rich Franklin
Vitor Belfort
Brian Stann
Alan Belcher
Ed Herman
Tim Boetsch
CB Dollaway
Tom Lawlor
Chris Camozzi
Chris Weidman
Constantinos Philippou
Nick Ring
Brad Tavares
Francis Carmont
Andrew Craig
Ronny Markes
Cung Le
Cezar Ferreira
Thiago Perpétuo
Francisco Trinaldo
Buddy Roberts

Now eliminate those that 
Lost to Anderson Silva Already (Franklin, Belfort)
Debuting fighters(Cezar, Thiago, Francisco, Roberts)
Lost the fight before the last fight they won (Le, Tavares, Ring, Lawlor, Dollaway, Stann)



Alan Belcher
Ed Herman
Tim Boetsch
Chris Camozzi
Chris Weidman
Constantinos Philippou
Francis Carmont
Andrew Craig
Ronny Markes

Ranking those fighters in validity of title contention they would/should go
9 - Chris Camozzi (just a prelim fighter)
8 - Andrew Craig (won via Hail Mary KO)
7 - Constantinos Philippou (needs a big win)
6 - Ed Herman (needs a step up in competition)

Which leaves the final five of 
*5 - Ronny Markes
4 - Francis Carmont
3 - Alan Belcher
2 - Tim Boetsch
1 - Chris Weidman*

Any one of those five fighters are worthy of title shots.

Rony Markes and Francis Carmont are both LHW studs who will likely pick up momentum next year. Pushing them up early to get title shots may not lead to them winning but relative success against Silva could establish them as perennial top fighters. 

Alan Belcher is an uneven fighter who has a tremendous amount of momentum about him.

Tim Boetsch although many feel he lost the fight (I scored it (30-27 Lombard) he does have the most impressive resume right now and he is a tough out.

Chris Weidman his resume is slightly less impressive than Tim's but he has a better skill set and he wins in more impressive fashion.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

IcemanCometh said:


> Bisping is a good choice...esp if they do the fight in London it would sell tickets and do decent numbers on PPV.


Won't put Anderson in London, too many problems with time difference here in the States and Brazil. They don't want to put Anderson on tape-delay.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know how anyone with a straight face can say Bisping without laughing.

He stands less than no chance against Silva. He is a striker, and not a high level one at that. I guess it would be fun to see another highlight real KO. But in my opinion, I would like to see whatever fights Andy has left be against legit contenders.

I want to see him fight Rashad, GSP, Jones, Hendo again, Gustaffson at lhw, or even Weidman. IMO Weidman would be far more interesting than Bisping... even if Weidman does get KO'd.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't know how anyone with a straight face can say Bisping without laughing.


To be fair when I say it I have a smirk on my face because I want to see him get 'Hendo'ed' again.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Imo Weidman first and Bisping afterwards.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> To be fair when I say it I have a smirk on my face because I want to see him get 'Hendo'ed' again.


Which would be funny as hell. I think everyone wants to see that. I am just worried that Andy doesn't have many fights left in the UFC, I don't want one of them to be wasted on him.

MMA math = Bisping's lost to two guy who lost to Andy.

MMA math doesn't work. This does: Bisping is not going to out strike Silva. Bisping is not going to out grapple Silva. This is true for nearly everyone in the UFC, but it's even more true for a guy like Bisping.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is between Weidman and Boetsch. Boetsch has the better wins so I would say give him the shot and put Weidman against Vitor for the next shot.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I say Weidman, can see it going similar to Jon Jones vs Shogun (except on the ground)


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

The thing about giving Boetsch a title shot is that he isn't marketable at all. I'm not saying he isn't a good dude in real life but I find myself completely disinterested in his fights in general. At least Bisping/Weidman and even Stann at least have marketable qualities.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Just ask Mousasi to shed a couple lbs. He could make 185 easy... 

Lazy or not who wouldn't get pumped for a fight against Anderson? 

The striking extanges would be nice.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Just ask Mousasi to shed a couple lbs. He could make 185 easy...
> 
> Lazy or not who wouldn't get pumped for a fight against Anderson?
> 
> The striking extanges would be nice.


I can't tell if you are being serious or not.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I can't tell if you are being serious or not.


I would've said Tim Sylvia but he's booked.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Honestly, I'm the not least bit interested in watching Anderson fight anyone at MW right now. Chael was the only guy in the division that had the style/pace/will to beat him, and he couldn't do it in two fights.

He either moves up, or I've lost 100% interest in his fights.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

He's cleared out his division multiple times over and gone undefeated for almost a decade.

It's time for him to move up to LHW. 

That's what elite fighters do when there is no one left at their weight to fight. They move up in weight and clear out that division as well. 

No one questions Anderson's legacy as the greatest 185 pounder of all time at this point, he has nothing left to prove at 185 pounds. 

It's time for him to test his skills at LHW and REALLY get paid. 

If he could win the LHW title, even the staunchest Fedor supporters would be unable to deny that Anderson is the greatest mixed martial artist of all time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Round robin. 

*Belcher vs Weidman
Stann vs Bisping (Although winner should fight one more. I was going to say Chael then realized both lost already to em.)*

Boetsch is the question mark right now. He is NOT skilled enough to fight for the title. I've seen his debut and subsequent matches. He's top 15-20 in my opinion. His key is his strength. He couldn't cut it at the LHW division so he came down like many before him have done. While a likeable guy, he was getting schooled by Yushin til the KO and of course against Lombard it was a workmanship like performance. Nothing spectacular.

Lombard poses a much more interesting fight, unfortunately he blew it. *Rashad should fight Boetsch, Chael, or Lombard then get his title shot. *


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Surely you guys can realize by yourselves that going up at 38yo isn't the best play you can make... :confused02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I also feel like the division is cleaned out. Wediman and Tim B should be fighting each other. Bisping just lost to Chael so I think he needs at least 2 more wins.

If anyone I think Alan Belcher is most the deserving. All huge finishes since Herman, and a fairly awesome uFC record overall. I think he clearly beat Sexyama too.

If it has to be MW fighters then give it to 

1) Alan Belcher
2) Winner of Weidman vs. Boetsch
3) Bisping after 2 impressive wins.

What i'd like to see is 

1) Jones vs. Silva or GSP vs Silva (equally).
2) Rashad vs. Silva


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shad has the credentials to drop for a super fight with Silva. He's a former champ & Silva isn't his best with wrestlers. Shad poses the biggest threat to Silva. 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Bisping should get the next shot if He beats Stann. He has good stand-up with quick hands and decent movement to mix it up enough to get a Takedown. He pushes a good pace and would probably make it a competitive fight. I don't know why people think He would get wrecked. Bisping has foughtggreat fighters and always managed to make it a competitive fight .


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Weidman is 9-0 and Boetsch hasn't lost at MW (4-0). If Stann wins I think its one of those 2, if Bisping wins I think he gets the shot and Weidman and Boetsch fight a #1 contender's match. Other than that is the possible Rashad factor however that info keeps flip flopping so its an outside chance at best. I think Bisping beats Stann so IMO he is the next for Silva. I agree that I really don't see this one lasting long at all.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing bisping fight Silva & I think we will IF he beats Stann. Problem is he comes up short every time he gets his chance to. I think it brings the type of fight everyone wants to see with Silva. 
Sent from my USCCADR3305 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Does Bisping really deserve it after coming off a loss? Is a 1 fight streak enough for a title shot at the moment?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> He's cleared out his division multiple times over and gone undefeated for almost a decade.
> 
> It's time for him to move up to LHW.
> 
> ...


Um, if you have followed his career you would understand that he has already done that once.

He was a top 2 170lber back in the day. And has been the top 185er ever since. He has even went to 205 and made two guys look SILLY. He made a former 205 champ look FOOLISH. The same guy who beat Shogun and Rampage...

Not sure why people not only want...but EXPECT Anderson to compete and be the best in not 1...not 2, but 3 weight classes!!!

Yet a guy like GSP has NEVER moved weight. A guy like Chuck or Tito never tested their luck at HW. Cruz and Faber went DOWN in weight. 

Makes no sense.

If we expect ANderson at age 38 to move to his 3rd weight then we should hold all champs to that standard. Hughes never moved, Randy moved DOWN!

It is funny how people think it is a video game. Perhaps these are 16 year olds...I'm not sure. But it isn't a game. You don't just take Ben Henderson and win titles in 3 different weights like it is nothing. There is no EASY setting. These are actually people. 

:confused03:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Randy moved DOWN!


To be fair, Randy moved up and down several times in his career. There wasn't even technically a LHW division yet when he entered the UFC as a HW, the MW division that filled that gap for a time was established right around the time he had his first ufc bout. But that didn't stop him from going back to up to HW for long stints even when he he was fighting guys much bigger than him.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Um, if you have followed his career you would understand that he has already done that once.
> 
> He was a top 2 170lber back in the day. And has been the top 185er ever since. He has even went to 205 and made to guys look SILLY. He made a former 205 champ look FOOLISH. The same guy who beat Shogun and Rampage...
> 
> ...


Damn, couldnt have said it better myself...te dude is 37 or 38 and hes been fighting for over a ******* decade and is still on top, and has always fought tough guys even before being in the UFC, how many fighters have had a career this long and are still on top 10 rankings? Not just top 10 but hes #1 P4P...come on hes earned the right to close his career at MW its ridiulous ppl practically blame him for being too good!

Anderson beat ****in sakurai before going to the UFC...in fact to this day anderson says it was one of if not THE toughest fight in his career...then he goes to the UFC and is 15-0...10 (actually 11) title defenses...thats insane! Its hard to do that on a damn videogame

The man has earned the right to finish his career at MW, hes earned the right to be arrogant or cocky and hes earned his anderson sila money! Lol...and this is a champ whos only pulled out of one fight...hes fought injured and banged up many times

Remember the lutter fight? Yeah lutter wasnt in the best shape but anderson Had knee surgery on both his knees like 11 days before the fight...maybe thats why lutter took him down? Ppl seem to forget this...he finished lutter with a triangle with ****ed both knees being ****ed up...rogan saw him after the fight in the hotel and he said anderson could barley walk....thats a champion man :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> Damn, couldnt have said it better myself...te dude is 37 or 38 and hes been fighting for over a ******* decade and is still on top, and has always fought tough guys even before being in the UFC, how many fighters have had a career this long and are still on top 10 rankings? Not just top 10 but hes #1 P4P...come on hes earned the right to close his career at MW its ridiulous ppl practically blame him for being too good!
> 
> Anderson beat ****in sakurai before going to the UFC...in fact to this day anderson says it was one of if not THE toughest fight in his career...then he goes to the UFC and is 15-0...10 (actually 11) title defenses...thats insane! Its hard to do that on a damn videogame
> 
> ...


Plus Lutter is a black belt. So he had a very respected BJJ player on top and not only defended, but sub'd him. If a guy takes him down or plays the ground game...he subs them. He has perhaps the most variety of finishes of any MMA fighter of all time.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Plus Lutter is a black belt. So he had a very respected BJJ player on top and not only defended, but sub'd him. If a guy takes him down or plays the ground game...he subs them. He has perhaps the most variety of finishes of any MMA fighter of all time.


Yeah lutters BJJ is legit also...i remember a podcast where rogan said anderson has amazing, truly top level MMA BJJ...he said that lutter was a tough SOB for any1 to get a triangle on, sure his weight cut sucked but like rogan said, if he were to roll with lutter he could never get him in a triangle, gassed or not...some ppl think its easy to simply triangle lutter, with 2 bad knees! and to top it all off anderson didnt even have a ground game before, we literally had the chance to see him evolve his game through the years to this level, the dude is amazing end of story...i wish JBJ luck trying to surpass his legacy


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Weidman and Belcher are way more deserving of a title shot than Bisping and Stann. Also, as shitty as Boetsch looked against Lombard he is also on a 4 fight streak with big wins under his belt against top MW's. On the other hand I could see either Stann or Bisping easier for the UFC to promote. I just REALLY don't see how they can be put ahead of Weidman, Boetsch and Belcher though.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Anderson should fight Weidman next. Before the Weidman / Munoz fight, many people on this forum had already decided that the winner of that fight should fight Silva next (myself included). Then, Weidman wins in devastating fashion, and now people seem to be backtracking on giving him the title shot. It makes you wonder, if Munoz/Weidman had been more competitive (5 round 48-47 decision or something), would people be more inclined to give Weidman the shot? Idk, maybe this is just speculation, but it seems that because Weidman won so decisively it makes Munoz seem worse, and therefore many think Weidman doesn't deserve it. I mean, who else could possibly be fighting for the title? 

Here's what I think the UFC should do matchup wise:

Silva vs. Weidman for MW championship

Bring Rockhold over from SF to fight Boetsch (would go a long way to determining both Boetsch's and Rockhold's skills) as the #1 contender match

Belcher vs. Lombard

Khalidov vs. Munoz (sign Khalidov please, MW needs the depth now more than ever)

Sonnen vs. Belfort (didn't these two do some trash talking?)

Stann/Bisping winner vs. Franklin


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually rasta I think that sounds well thought out bro & Weidman does deserve it munoz wasn't a can & the all American is the real deal. 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Um, if you have followed his career you would understand that he has already done that once.
> 
> He was a top 2 170lber back in the day. And has been the top 185er ever since. He has even went to 205 and made two guys look SILLY. He made a former 205 champ look FOOLISH. The same guy who beat Shogun and Rampage...
> 
> ...


That's a very good point. Anderson took out Carlos Newton who was an ex UFC WW champ who beat Pat Miletich and loss controversially against Hughes for those who remember. Andy vs Hughes actually would have been interesting BACK THEN. Now...well not so much. He beat Murray & Sakuraii as well who were champs in their own orgs. 

Then he moved up. But to that OP I think he was excited like most peeps are when they see such a dominant champion. Who can blame em...he's the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be. The excellence of execution. Man I love that line. 



ACTAFOOL said:


> Damn, couldnt have said it better myself...te dude is 37 or 38 and hes been fighting for over a ******* decade and is still on top, and has always fought tough guys even before being in the UFC, how many fighters have had a career this long and are still on top 10 rankings? Not just top 10 but hes #1 P4P...come on hes earned the right to close his career at MW its ridiulous ppl practically blame him for being too good!
> 
> Anderson beat ****in sakurai before going to the UFC...in fact to this day anderson says it was one of if not THE toughest fight in his career...then he goes to the UFC and is 15-0...10 (actually 11) title defenses...thats insane! *Its hard to do that on a damn videogame*
> 
> ...


Lolz...it's so true. Even for a video game it's hard to do. 

All I gotta say is buy as many Anderson Silva merchandise as you can now cuz it's going to be a collectors item 20 years from now!!!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP vs. Silva would be stupid. GSP has less ability to finish Anderson than Sonnen, he'd get rocked beyond belief. That's not a fair fight


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love to see Belcher fight Silva as we would see some great standup. 

Those suggesting Bisping are insane, his stick and move only works against mediocre strikers, it won't work against the best striker in MMA history. 

Weidman seems to be on a lot of poster's lists but lets be serious, he may very well be a future champ at MW, I don't think he can hang with Anderson just yet. 

Boetsch would be an interesting fight for Silva, mainly because I am curious as to just how much of a beating Boetsch can take. We would find out. 

I think Rashad should go down to MW and give it a shot personally, not sure how realistic that cut would be for him though.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I think Bisping would attack Silva with takedowns and dirty boxing pressed up against the cage. He's tab out the most underrated fighter IMHO. That said, I'd bet my house Bisping loses.

I'm no GSP fan, but he does nobody remember he has gameplans and LNP like no other? He's a great wrestler and uses a karate style of striking. Has he ever been KOd?

Again, I'd bet on Andy...by KO.

I also think Jon Jones would whip Anderson Silva. He's got Greg Jackson, reach and an all around game. Id root for Silva in that fight.

Rashad stands a chance, but who would bet against Silva?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

rygu said:


> it won't work against the best striker in MMA history.


give JDS time. People are high up on Anderson Silva after his beating of Sonnen, but I have a feeling Junior will take the reigns as best striker in history. He's about 7 ko's behind and he's got 10 years to make up for them


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

rabakill said:


> give JDS time. People are high up on Anderson Silva after his beating of Sonnen, but I have a feeling Junior will take the reigns as best striker in history. He's about 7 ko's behind and he's got 10 years to make up for them


JDS might become the best boxer in MMA, he has great potential but i really doubt he can get to andersons level and drop guys with precise jabs...anderson is on a different level, not so much his technique or power but his timing...anderson is literally a genius when it comes to striking, he can drop any man on this planet, why? Because his ability to measure distance, see openings and attack from anglea you cant see is simply the best, thats why guys get dropped because usually they dont see his shot coming

Im not even going mention his matrix lol but the reason he can do that is because just by looking at where his opponents foot is he knows where the punch is going and times his counter....theres a reason why freddie roach puts him above everyone else and said that anderson could be elite in boxing:thumbsup:

JDS might become a mike tyson that knocks ppl out left and right but i still doubt he would be able to get to andersons level...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its hard to compare Anderson and JDS because their styles are so different. 

JDS is an agressive outside fighter like the Klitschkos who dictates the pace and distance himself and throws lots of body shots + big combos.

Anderson is a classic counter puncher. Lets the other fighter take the initiative and works all on timing often throwing single shots or quick 2-3 punch combos.

The fact is for a MW counter punching is the perfect style and for a HW being an outsider fighter is the perfect style - you can't really compare the 2 to each other.

As for the question in this thread i dont personally like the GSP idea right at the moment. I think the WW division is interesting enough not to need to do the superfight.

I changed my mind from before and would like to see the following happen.

Weidman Vs Belcher for 1st shot.

then If Franklin beats Cung Le and Bisping beats Stann have those 2 fight for the next shot.

Franklin/Bisping is a fight a hell of a lot of people would love to see including me and Belcher/Weidman would just be a shite load of fun!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> That's a very good point. Anderson took out Carlos Newton who was an ex UFC WW champ who beat Pat Miletich and loss controversially against Hughes for those who remember. Andy vs Hughes actually would have been interesting BACK THEN. Now...well not so much. He beat Murray & Sakuraii as well who were champs in their own orgs.
> 
> Then he moved up. But to that OP I think he was excited like most peeps are when they see such a dominant champion. Who can blame em...he's the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be. The excellence of execution. Man I love that line.


Not to mention Sakurai was unbeaten at the time and considered the best lighter fighter in the world when Anderson beat him. Then Newton was at least still top 5 WW at the time of Anderson destroying him.

I understand the interest as well. I would watch Anderson at 205 and be excited for it.

But at the same time I don't expect him too. Perhaps if he was still 33 years old I would feel like he "should" move up.

I feel there are still fights at 185 for him. Do I think Weidman would beat him? No, but he has a style that is best to beat him. Big, Strong, very good wrestling, very good BJJ.

Bisping is a guy who has been around for a long time and basically beat Sonnen, the man everyone thought could beat Silva. It would also do well on PPV. So that is still a fight for him.

What about Luke Rockhold? He is undefeated and beat his buddy Jacre and said shit about him on Twitter.

And what about Rashad? If he wants a title he will make that cut to 185 and everyone would get excited for that.

To me, there are more fights for ANderson at 185 than there was when he was fighting Cote, Leites, and Maia...


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> blah blah blah


Yeah. And if you followed sports other than just MMA you'd know that elite boxers move up multiple times through weight classes.

It's not unheard of. 

Anderson has already fought twice at LHW and he handled both his opponents.

There's nothing left for him a MW. 

And I find it interesting you thought I was criticizing Anderson by calling him an 'elite fighter' and the greatest of all time.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Yeah. And if you followed sports other than just MMA you'd know that elite boxers move up multiple times through weight classes.
> 
> It's not unheard of.
> 
> ...


Hahah, what a dumb post.

What does other sports...or boxing have to do with MMA?

You also realize that weight classes in boxing are about 5lbs apart right? Not 15-20 lbs? You do understand that don't you?

My point is, if you expect Anderson to enter 3 classes...all MOVING UP then expect all champs to do that. But instead we have guys moving DOWN! Or guys like GSP who has been at 170 his WHOLE career.

Too funny. If I followed boxng I would realize guys move up 5 lbs at a time. That is some valuable info right there! I mean great contribution. Boxers change weight classes. Wonderful info..:confused03:


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Finally*



AmdM said:


> Surely you guys can realize by yourselves that going up at 38yo isn't the best play you can make... :confused02:



Thanks for the voice of reason... If one of these fights outside the weight class happen... Let those younger make the weight shifts..


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> more nonsense


James Toney fought everywhere from middleweight to heavyweight.

Your posts aren't even coherent. Why do you keep bringing up GSP?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> James Toney fought everywhere from middleweight to heavyweight.
> 
> Your posts aren't even coherent. Why do you keep bringing up GSP?


Toney had no business at HW.. the dude was a well sized MW and just got lazy. Most others are guys like Nonito & Pacquiao who have gotten bigger as they've gotten older.

A good example would be Tyrone Spong going from MW to HW in Kickboxing..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> James Toney fought everywhere from middleweight to heavyweight.
> 
> Your posts aren't even coherent. Why do you keep bringing up GSP?


You are asking me why I bring up GSP in a MMA forum talking about ANderson Silva....a MMA fighter?

Yet you want to bring up James Toney and boxing.

Who is the one that is off topic?:confused03:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> JDS might become the best boxer in MMA, he has great potential but i really doubt he can get to andersons level and drop guys with precise jabs...anderson is on a different level, not so much his technique or power but his timing...anderson is literally a genius when it comes to striking, he can drop any man on this planet, why? Because his ability to measure distance, see openings and attack from anglea you cant see is simply the best, thats why guys get dropped because usually they dont see his shot coming
> 
> Im not even going mention his matrix lol but the reason he can do that is because just by looking at where his opponents foot is he knows where the punch is going and times his counter....theres a reason why freddie roach puts him above everyone else and said that anderson could be elite in boxing:thumbsup:
> 
> JDS might become a mike tyson that knocks ppl out left and right but i still doubt he would be able to get to andersons level...


well JDS is power puncher so no he probably won't be knocking guys out with jabs, not with guys like Roy Nelson and Shane Carwin taking the beatings they do. There are no glass jaws besides maybe Struve at HW. I still think JDS or JBJ will take Anderson down as the greatest of all time, Anderson was the first, but in 10 years time someone will have beaten his KO streak. The only real fear is that a juiced up Overeem beats him. And Junior's timing is as good as Silva's, he may not have the accuracy, but he makes up for it in timing and power. Watch the fight with Yvel, they both throw the exact same punch and Yvel is laying on the ground. One thing Junior has that Anderson doesn't is a deadly uppercut. 

Anderson is obviously the best Mua Thai based striker which explains why he finishes with such a variety, but overall as a striker I think you have to let their records do the talking when they are retired. One problem with Anderson's record is he's faced one striker in Belfort and the rest have been abysmal. I'm not taking away from Anderson's feats, they are impressive, that's why I think there's only one guy that will dethrone him in the long run.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping is the only fight i'm interested in seeing.

Bisping is 12-4 in the UFC, the only guys with a record that looks remotely like that have already faced and lost to Anderson Silva.

Once he beats Bisping he should retire and change weight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

gazh said:


> Bisping is the only fight i'm interested in seeing.
> 
> Bisping is 12-4 in the UFC, the only guys with a record that looks remotely like that have already faced and lost to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Once he beats Bisping he should retire and change weight.


Yet the guys who he's lost to have already lost to Silva... and he has a steady list of wins over cans and lucky decisions over guys who you would never even hear their name even next to Silva.

Biping literally has no chance against a guy like Silva. None. I never thought I would see the day when more people are calling for Bisping than GSP to fight Silva. What is this sport coming to?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Bring back Falcao and shove him in with Silva, for some shits and giggles....


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yet the guys who he's lost to have already lost to Silva... and he has a steady list of wins over cans and lucky decisions over guys who you would never even hear their name even next to Silva.
> 
> Biping literally has no chance against a guy like Silva. None. I never thought I would see the day when more people are calling for Bisping than GSP to fight Silva. What is this sport coming to?


Whos else at MW is there?

9 fights Weidman? Come back after another 5 fights, son.
Elongated head like it's trapped between elevator doors Stann? No Thanks.
Alan "Get offa ma property" Belcher? Zzzzz


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Weidman is a bit green still IMO he should face a elite striker first (I would like to see him taking and beating Belfort).
he is obviously ahead of everybody else with 2 solid wins but I dont think hes ready.
Tim also has 2 good wins and could be the next Silva opponent (specially if Bisping lose to Stann).
Bottom line is if Bisping wins and the UFC is not crazy to throw Weidman with Silva just yet, then Bisping is the next contender. if he loses, then feed Boetsch to Silva.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yet the guys who he's lost to have already lost to Silva... and he has a steady list of wins over cans and lucky decisions over guys who you would never even hear their name even next to Silva.
> 
> Biping literally has no chance against a guy like Silva. None. I never thought I would see the day when more people are calling for Bisping than GSP to fight Silva. What is this sport coming to?


To me, part of the fun of having such elite fighters is to see who can be the one to finally dethrone them. Beating Fedor really boosted Werdum's career. If GSP and Silva fight, whoever loses would just be regarded as unbeatable aside from the guy who beat them. But it would be a thrill to see an upset like Condit over GSP (which I thnk will happen), Bisping over Silva, etc. Having the #1 fighter losing to the #2 fighter or vice-versa isn't nearly as fun. While it would be awesome to see a fight like that, I'd rather an undefeated streak like theirs end in the division it started in.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

MW looks like this to me

Silva vs Weidman
Stann vs Bisping
Belfort vs Belcher
Lombard vs Munoz
Sonnen vs Boetsch 

And then winner of Stann/Bisping vs Silva/Weidman
winner of Belfort/Belcher vs Sonnen/Boetsch

That is based off Silva not taking too much time off before his next fight. If he does take time off then:

Weidman vs Boetsch for #1 Contender


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Toney had no business at HW.. the dude was a well sized MW and just got lazy. Most others are guys like Nonito & Pacquiao who have gotten bigger as they've gotten older.
> 
> A good example would be Tyrone Spong going from MW to HW in Kickboxing..


He beat Hollyfield @ HW. 

And yes, Sprong is another good example.

Anderson has already fought at LHW and as I said before, he handled both his opponents, stopping them in the first round. 

And I'll reiterate that Anderson is an elite fighter, and he's found himself in a position where he's cleared out his division. His status as the GOAT MW fighter has been established. 

If he wants a challenge, or simply new opponents who he hasn't already mangled, he needs to consider a real, permanent move to LHW.

If one is a real fan of Anderson Silva, and not some weirdo who likes to live vicariously through his domination of the MW division, then one would want to see Anderson fighting some guys like Jones, Evans, Shogun, etc, who can actually test him.

Anderson is far larger now than he was when he made his UFC debut. He's a prime candidate to move up, not only because of his ridiculous resume, but also because of his frame.

----------------------------------------------------

And in regards to the other guy:

I'm new here on this forum, so people are going to try to 'son' me and that's fine. They're also going to use gay little emoticons to try to imply I don't know what I'm talking about. I don't care. I have more knowledge than most, I've been following this sport for the better part of two decades. I'm not some noob for these goofs to make an example out of. I am fully capable of arguing my points. So far, in a week, I've been called names here for basically no reason. It's just Sherdog all over again. It's pathetic really. 

Argue the points, people, don't just throw around insults like little girls. This: :confused03: is not an argument.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There aren't even that many great fights for him at LHW since he won't fight Lil Nog or Machida, he already smashed Forrest and Hendo when they were better fighters, and Rampage is retiring. The only possible fights for him that I would want to see are Bones, Shogun, and Rashad and the latter could happen at 185. Why does he need to move up to fight two guys he can't at MW? One of which is great in half his fights and complete garbage in half his fights.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

osmium said:


> There aren't even that many great fights for him at LHW since he won't fight Lil Nog or Machida, he already smashed Forrest and Hendo when they were better fighters, and Rampage is retiring. The only possible fights for him that I would want to see are Bones, Shogun, and Rashad and the latter could happen at 185. Why does he need to move up to fight two guys he can't at MW? One of which is great in half his fights and complete garbage in half his fights.


Holding a title in two divisions would be an enormous accomplishment. Only Randy and BJ have done it iirc. 

Anderson has had a brilliant career. Moving up to LHW and making a run at that title is something, that as a huge Anderson fan, I'd love to see.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Holding a title in two divisions would be an enormous accomplishment. Only Randy and BJ have done it iirc.
> 
> Anderson has had a brilliant career. Moving up to LHW and making a run at that title is something, that as a huge Anderson fan, I'd love to see.


Eh. He is already the GOAT what the hell does that really matter. Neither of those guys are even in the discussion.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

osmium said:


> Eh. He is already the GOAT what the hell does that really matter. Neither of those guys are even in the discussion.


He's the GOAT MW. That is undisputed.

But I still rank Fedor above him in terms of total accomplishments. 

Largely because Fedor was fighting guys bigger than him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> He beat Hollyfield @ HW.
> 
> And yes, Sprong is another good example.


Yeah he beat a 41 year old Evander that hasn't had any good wins since and hadn't had a good win for like 3 years before the fight either. 

Sure Toney still did well at HW, but that wasn't cos he moved up right or belonged at that weight class. You can't sit there and tell me Toney's career wouldn't have been better had he never gone above Super Middleweight or Light Heavy.

Sorry for derailing the thread


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Yeah he beat a 41 year old Evander that hasn't had any good wins since and hadn't had a good win for like 3 years before the fight either.
> 
> Sure Toney still did well at HW, but that wasn't cos he moved up right or belonged at that weight class. You can't sit there and tell me Toney's career wouldn't have been better had he never gone above Super Middleweight or Light Heavy.
> 
> Sorry for derailing the thread


Meh. We just have a difference of opinion on this and I'm willing to let it go.

I will always appreciate guys moving up in weight and beating guys who are naturally bigger than them.

People underestimate how important size is in the MMA fan community.

Being able to fight guys who are larger, or even much larger than you and throw them a beating is a huge accomplishment and one of the main reasons I consider Fedor the GOAT.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Meh. We just have a difference of opinion on this and I'm willing to let it go.
> 
> I will always appreciate guys moving up in weight and beating guys who are naturally bigger than them.


Of course. But James Toney is the same height as Mike Tyson, wouldn't you have preferred him to move up while adding good size instead of just adding a Roy Nelson gut to the equation?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> He's the GOAT MW. That is undisputed.
> 
> But I still rank Fedor above him in terms of total accomplishments.
> 
> Largely because Fedor was fighting guys bigger than him.


Fighting giant cans of lard.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Of course. But James Toney is the same height as Mike Tyson, wouldn't you have preferred him to move up while adding good size instead of just adding a Roy Nelson gut to the equation?


Well that's a bad example for me because I think Roy Nelson is a superb fighter. 

But I get your point. Then again, if he had Overeem'd up to HW that would have been even worse.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

osmium said:


> Fighting giant cans of lard.


Oh dear. People still discredit Fedor on this forum? 

How 2006.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> Fighting giant cans of lard.


hey man Zuluzinho was a p4p great


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> hey man Zuluzinho was a p4p great


Fedor beat 5 former UFC champs. 

All of whom were bigger than him. He wasn't exactly built like Tyson himself.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Well that's a bad example for me because I think Roy Nelson is a superb fighter.
> 
> But I get your point. Then again, if he had Overeem'd up to HW that would have been even worse.


Well he's not 6'5 or anywhere near as broad as Overeem, his frame simply couldn't support it. But he could have done it similarly to Tyrone Spong and looked great.

Roy is good, I like him a lot, but the only part of Roy I was referencing was the gut.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Well he's not 6'5 or anywhere near as broad as Overeem, his frame simply couldn't support it. But he could have done it similarly to Tyrone Spong and looked great.
> 
> Roy is good, I like him a lot, but the only part of Roy I was referencing was the gut.


I was more referencing HOW Overeem got there. 

The old 'horse meat' diet


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Fedor beat 5 former UFC champs.
> 
> All of whom were bigger than him. He wasn't exactly built like Tyson himself.


That sounds better than it is, a glass jawed Arlovski, Tim Sylvia is horrible and got dominated by a LHW (Randy), Mark Coleman (seriously one dimensional fighter) and Randleman.

He also fought legends such as Bum Rogers, Hong Man Choi, Yuji Nagata (A pro wrestler), Gary Goodridge, Kohsaka (and every other Japanese fighter he ever faced).

He also beat Arona (but he was like 25lbs bigger), Babalu (similar situation), Schilt (awesome kickboxer, but no ground game), Hunt (at that stage zero ground game aswell, who almost tapped Fedor with an Americana), Lindland (A MW) and Valavecius. 

The only really credible victories I have for Fedor are Cro Cop, Big Nog x2 and Randleman.

and people give Anderson shit about fighting Cote, Leites and Lutter.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> That sounds better than it is, a glass jawed Arlovski, Tim Sylvia is horrible and got dominated by a LHW (Randy), Mark Coleman (seriously one dimensional fighter) and Randleman.


Arlovski and Sylvia dominated the UFC HW division for years. Coleman was one-dimsensional, but he still won tournaments in both major MMA orgs of the time. 



MRBRESK said:


> He also beat Arona (but he was like 25lbs bigger)


I`m surprised you give him the Arona fight, since you seem to be hellbent on discrediting him. Even I admit he should have lost that fight. Have you actually seen it?




MRBRESK said:


> The only really credible victories I have for Fedor are Cro Cop, Big Nog x2 and Randleman.


Cro Cop and Nog were huge wins. Nog was the consensus #1 HW in the world for YEARS. Randleman was a good win, but not on the same level as the other two.




MRBRESK said:


> and people give Anderson shit about fighting Cote, Leites and Lutter.


I don't. All of Anderson's wins in the UFC have been quality wins.

But while we can attempt to discredit Fedor for his wins, if we want to be dicks about it, we can discredit Anderson for his LOSSES. Chonan and Takase aren't HALF the fighters Sylvia, Coleman or Arlovski are.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I`m surprised you give him the Arona fight, since you seem to be hellbent on discrediting him. Even I admit he should have lost that fight. Have you actually seen it?


Yeah I have seen it but that fight was in Rings and Rings have a different scoring system. Takedowns + advancing position doesn't score points, attempting to finish does. So while in the UFC or Pride, Arona likely would have won, Fedor's sub attempts got him the victory.

When I say "Cro Cop, Nog & Randleman are his only credible opponents", i'm not intending to take anything away from any of those fighters, Nogueira is one of my favourite fighters of all time, he was the fighter that got me into BJJ. Cro Cop was great back in the day aswell, and Randleman was a tougher opponent than a Mark Coleman.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> If one is a real fan of Anderson Silva, and not some weirdo who likes to live vicariously through his domination of the MW division, then one would want to see Anderson fighting some guys like Jones, Evans, Shogun, etc, who can actually test him.


Where you haven't understood me at all is when I say I would like those fights. I would be excited for those fights. But difference is, I don't EXPECT him to move up another weight when he is going on 38 years old. Your boy Fedor started losing multiple times long before that age. 

As a fan would I get amped for those fights? Yea, for sure. But I don't expect the guy to do it. Or even have to do it. He owes the fans nothing. He has made more jaw dropping moments in 1 fight than fighters have in their whole careers. He has at the very least made a past champ of the division look like a fool at 205. 

Anderson also choked out Dan the Man, while later on at the age of 40 Dan KO'd your boy Fedor.

Who really is the king of being the best fighter while always being the smaller man? Dan was always the smaller 205er. Dan beat Big Nog(close) and Fedor. 

It is a myth that Fedor was so undersized. The best HWs of his era were Nog and CC....FAAAAAAR from BIG HWs. Cro Cop weighed less than Fedor. The bigger HW was Barnett...and Fedor never fought him. The best HWs of his time were his size or a little bigger.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Where you haven't understood me at all is when I say I would like those fights. I would be excited for those fights. But difference is, I don't EXPECT him to move up another weight when he is going on 38 years old. Your boy Fedor started losing multiple times long before that age.


Meh. I never said anywhere in this thread that I expected Anderson to move up either. I said he should. But I don't expect him to.

And Anderson already started losing multiple times before he ever even got to the UFC... 

I'm a big Anderson fan. I think Fedor is the GOAT, but I think Anderson is a close second. And I can see the argument that Anderson is #1 I just don't agree with it.

I never actually said anything negative or disparaging about Anderson in the whole thread. 

I just made the mistake of not completely falling all over myself defending his decision to stay at a weight class where literally no one can challenge him. 

Fedor, on the other hand, was getting dropped on his head by Randleman, knocked stupid by Fugita, nearly kimura'd by Mark Hunt, etc during his reign. 

Anderson's just been beating the shit out of everyone and making it look easy. The one fight he almost lost in the UFC looked suspiciously like he was just ******* around with Sonnen before effortlessly locking up a submission.

I don't expect Anderson to move up. I just think he should. And I just think that in order to surpass Fedor, he probably has to. 

But again, I can see the argument either way, I just don't agree with it. How dare I, right?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> Meh. I never said anywhere in this thread that I expected Anderson to move up either. I said he should. But I don't expect him to.
> 
> And Anderson already started losing multiple times before he ever even got to the UFC...
> 
> ...


How dare you indeed good sir! Whoever dares question andersons P4P status should be raped...by anderson...

Fedors legacy is just as solid and only stupid UFC fanboys try to discredit him, asking who is better fedor or anderson is like asking who is more badass batman or wolverine....there is no right answer


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I think Fedor is the GOAT, but I think Anderson is a close second. And I can see the argument that Anderson is #1 I just don't agree with it.
> 
> Fedor, on the other hand, was getting dropped on his head by Randleman, knocked stupid by Fugita, nearly kimura'd by Mark Hunt, etc during his reign.
> 
> Anderson's just been beating the shit out of everyone and making it look easy. The one fight he almost lost in the UFC looked suspiciously like he was just ******* around with Sonnen before effortlessly locking up a submission.


How does almost getting beaten by subpar MMA fighters = better than beating top 10 MWs for 6 years?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> How does almost getting beaten by subpar MMA fighters = better than beating top 10 MWs for 6 years?


Struggling through adversity, to me, is more impressive than one punching everyone.

But again, you're entitled to your opinion, I just happen to think it's wrong.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

cookiefritas said:


> Bisping should get the next shot if He beats Stann. He has good stand-up with quick hands and decent movement to mix it up enough to get a Takedown. He pushes a good pace and would probably make it a competitive fight. I don't know why people think He would get wrecked. Bisping has foughtggreat fighters and always managed to make it a competitive fight .


I agree with the latter part of this. Some people forget that even his fight with Henderson was fairly competitive up until the highlight reel knock out. The knock out just over shadowed the fight itself. The pictures and gifs speak for themselves.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeesh. 

So instead of moving up to LHW, he wants WWs to move up to face him at MW?

Pourquoi, Anderson?

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...-superfight-only-expect-lengthy-wait-for-next

Hopefully this is all just posturing.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Yeesh.
> 
> So instead of moving up to LHW, he wants WWs to move up to face him at MW?
> 
> ...


It says clearly that Jorge Guimaraes said this, not Anderson. 

Anderson has expressed interest in fighting Bisping in the past and there's no way he doesn't respect Weidman after watching Munoz get worked like that.

Also Guimaraes never said that GSP had to move to 185, he said they could fight at a catchweight.

All that has to happen for everything to be fine again is Rashad drops to MW and over the next 2 years Andy fights Rash, Bisping, Weidman and Belcher.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

It seems sadly ironic after our conversation yesterday that this had to happen today.

Sorry bro.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> It seems sadly ironic after our conversation yesterday that this had to happen today.
> 
> Sorry bro.


What are you talking about? Please clarify!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't play dumb, bro. It's a bad look for you.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Don't play dumb, bro. It's a bad look for you.


Are you mad that I pointed out that the majority of Fedor's wins were against smaller opponents? As I said before, those remarks were not made by Anderson. Anderson hasn't expressed any interest in fighting any WW other than GSP.

Also I dunno if you have reading comprehension difficulties or something but I clearly stated in the post prior that I want him to fight Rashad, Bisping, Weidman and Belcher. Rashad is a 205er who started out at HW, Bisping used to fight at 205 and was very good there. Weidman is one of the biggest MWs out there and Belcher is a well sized 185. 

Anderson started his career at 170, beat Sakurai (arguably the no.1 170lber at the time), then went to Pride and Knocked out former UFC champ and MW finalist Carlos Newton at 185, since then he's dominated at 185 (including a win over LHW contender Dan Henderson) and has even moved up to 205lbs and beaten 2 UFC fighters, 1 ex LHW champ in Forrest Griffin.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nick Diaz obviously.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMABresk,

I stated in this thread that there was no one left for Anderson at 185 lbs.

You denied that.

Now Anderson's own camp is saying there is no one left for Anderson at 185.

Now whereas I said Anderson should move up to LHW to fight some new guys, Anderson's camp instead insists that a 170 pounder comes up to a catch weight to fight Anderson instead.

So, yeah.

Sadly ironic.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> MMABresk,
> 
> I stated in this thread that there was no one left for Anderson at 185 lbs.
> 
> ...


Well you cant blame them, i think its BS but his manager is doing what hes suppose to do, get andy big money fights and right now theres no1 in the UFC that would make a bigger superfight than anderson vs GSP

Anderson vs JBJ is big but not as big, JBJ doesnt get the ppv buys GSP gets and at the end of the day thats what silva wants, anderson silva money....he cant get that fighting CW and getting 400k buys


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Remember when Anderson called out Frank Mir?

I'm still interested in that fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't get it twisted, Anderson would murk Frank Mir, but Silva V GSP is the biggest fight in the MMA world and has been for the last 3 years, that would break all PPV records by far. 

You don't have a valid point until something comes from Anderson himself, i've seen instances in the past where Anderson has gotten upset with Guimaraes and Soares for saying things that he didn't agree with, in fact this is the reason that Ed is no longer Anderson's fulltime manager.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm on the GSP should move up to 185 and fight Silva.

Or do the weird thing and split the difference between 205 and 185 and have Jones vs Silva.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

above said:


> I'm on the GSP should move up to 185 and fight Silva.
> 
> Or do the weird thing and split the difference between 205 and 185 and have Jones vs Silva.


I highly doubt Bones could make Franklinweight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

The thing I really don't understand is why Anderson wouldn't want to fight Jones.

He would murder Jones.


----------

